# OPPO BDP-103 & BDP-105 Anticipation Thread



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Secrets of Home Theater & High Fidelity have pictures of the replacements for the BDP-93/95.
Here is the link:http://cave.hometheaterhifi.com/profiles/blogs/2012-cedia-show-report-robert-kozel
Of note about the new BDP's is that they now incorporate Cinavia Copy Management System. The 93 & 95 were grandfathered in without it and is of particular note to those play copies of their DVD/BD/DVD-A.

It is actually amazing that the 93/95 do not have Cinavia as the PS3 got it from FW 3.10 in November, 2009.
This really makes these players quite special. I have noticed that the price for used BDP-93's is quite high in Amazon's Marketplace. I would imagine folks who have not done the FW Update which disabled ISO Support might have an even easier time selling theirs on the Used Market. Note, the BDP-93 is pretty much sold out. OPPO is selling Refurbished 93's for $415 that do not come with the USB Extender standard. It can be purchased separately.

The 103 and 105 do offer 4K Upsampling, Fanless Operation in the BDP-105, MHL Link for connection of Smartphones, the 105 can fully act as an Outboard DAC with Optical, Coaxial, and USB Inputs, and a backlighted Eject Buttons for both models.

Also both BDP's offer Dual HDMI Inputs and Outputs, 5.1 Netflix Support including the latest UI, Netlix and Vudu Buttons on the Redesigned Remote Control, and Gracenote.

On the downside, in addition to Cinavia, these BDP's offer no Analog Video Outputs whatsoever. This is all part of the AACS Final Adopter Agreement (Analog Sunset) that I have written about at length on this Forum.

For me, the juice is not worth the squeeze with the 103. Unlike the 83-93, the differences here are not nearly as big and there are some major features omitted I have a sneaking suspicion that BDP-93 and BDP-95 are going to remain quite high for the years to come. Things like 1080p over Component is a very rare feature and I am almost positive these are the most up to date BDP's not to be saddled with Cinavia. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm _still_ trying to find a used Oppo at a good price; I wish that I had bought a BDP-83 when I had the chance. I doubt that the changes to the new Oppos will make the older ones any less desirable. :spend:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I wish Oppo players were not so pricy. Even though I know they are a bargain given the build quality. I just cant come to terms spending that on just a BluRay player.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

My PS3 is a great BDP, and I love the fact that it will do Netflix 5.1 (the Oppos will not); I guess that what I _really_ want is a better SA-CD player. The PS3 does "OK" on SA-CD, but I imagine that the Oppos (as well as other brands like Pioneer Elite) are _much_ better SA-CD players. I hate the fact that I have to go into the menu and use the TV just to _listen_ to a disc. :explode:


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

Any word other the new players will support bdxl disks. That is the kicker for me. On the slim chance we do see content in the next year or two I would like to be able to play it.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

The reason that the PS3 got Cinavia nearly three years ago was the fact that the PS3 is pretty much a multi-core general purpose computer masquerading as a gaming console. There was enough spare horsepower to implement the system where as most other dedicated players only have enough juice to get their primary functions done. Even though we have no idea whether the industry is really going to do Cinavia widespread, I expect a run on the old models when the new one come out, despite the new features.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I wish Oppo players were not so pricy. Even though I know they are a bargain given the build quality. I just cant come to terms spending that on just a BluRay player.


The irony in that is that the Oppos began as bargains compared to hilariously priced Denon and other multi-format players. Most of those high end players have ceded the market to Oppo and ironically, Oppos still cost $499 like they did five years ago. Regular BD players can be had for well under $100 with a plethora of network features.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I read earlier that the new oppos will be available in October and that the 103 will be $499 like the previous model. I didn't see the price for the 105.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bxbigpipi said:


> I read earlier that the new oppos will be available in October and that the 103 will be $499 like the previous model. I didn't see the price for the 105.


Hello,
I believe both pricepoints are going to remain unchanged. Truth be told, at this stage of the game, $500 is quite expensive for a BDP. And $1000 for the 95/105 is decidedly High End. Especially as there are so many fully featured BDP's out there that can be had for little over $100. Couple there being negligible differences in Blu-ray PQ and no difference in SQ when using HDMI and it really comes down to DVD PQ, SACD/DVD-A Support, and Customer Service. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I believe when available a 103 will have to be my next purchase.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

OPPO Unveils New Improved Universal Blu-ray Players: BDP-103 and BDP-105


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I will stay with my Oppo BDP-93. Don't see any real benefit that would warrant an upgrade to the BDP-103.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree I am going to stay with my 93 also. No real benefit for me to upgrade. Mine is less than a year old and doing a fantastic job playing movies.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Really looking forward to these new players and will be considering picking one up to replace my older Panasonic. Or, maybe the used market for 93's will be tempting.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yup. I'll be sticking with the 93 also. I just bought it this year and the price tag says that it's going to stay in service until it isn't able to do its job anymore.... Or cant properly feed new tech that I buy in the future. 

Can't wait to read some reviews if these new devices, though. I'm sure they're going to be the gold standard.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As the Industrial Design has not really even changed over the 93/95, I really would be surprised if a large number of these Owners would change over. Especially with the addition of Cinavia and the loss of Component and any other Analog Video Outputs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Oppo is now officially taking preorders for the 103. Some people are saying they are going to start shipping on Friday! Ian still going to stick with my 93.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bxbigpipi said:


> Oppo is now officially taking preorders for the 103. Some people are saying they are going to start shipping on Friday! Ian still going to stick with my 93.


Hello,
I truly am interested to see how many 93/95 Owners choose to get a 103/105. I would honestly be upset if my 93 stopped working and I ended up with a 103. I honestly knocked on wood before typing the previous sentence as my CECHA01 60gb Sony PS3 replacement just failed after less than 5 months. Sony really came through as the Warranty is only 90 days on their Refurbished PS3's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

If anyone here is getting the new Oppo 103 can you please make an unboxing video and put it on YouTube! I would like to seeit, I like watching unboxings.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bxbigpipi said:


> If anyone here is getting the new Oppo 103 can you please make an unboxing video and put it on YouTube! I would like to seeit, I like watching unboxings.


Hello,
I would be surprised if it really differed from the BDP-93. I too like unboxings, but I look at this more like an iPhone 4 to 4S kind of change only if the 4S could not be Jailbreaked.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It would appear I am correct about the BDP-93 prices actually raising. At the Amazon Marketplace, used ones in "Like New" condition are selling between $475 and $549. And Refurbished ones are selling for as much as $770. 

On Ebay, NIB 93's are being offered for $749 and used ones are selling for more than they cost new. I honestly believe the price is only going to rise. Especially for those who did not update their Firmware when ISO Capability was taken away.

As I wrote on an earlier post on this thread, I really think these BDP's are going to become collectors items and only raise in price. They offer all the latest technology while providing ISO BD Playback, no Cinavia, 1080p over Component, and more. I have said for some time that my BDP-93 is my favorite Digital Source I have ever owned. I would rather have my 93 than a BDP-105.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## olc (Oct 2, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> I will stay with my Oppo BDP-93. Don't see any real benefit that would warrant an upgrade to the BDP-103.


In fact Oppo has made two changes that will make me keep my BDP-93 until it can no longer be repaired. First they have had to add Cinavia. Second, the eSATA port for viewing movies off an external hard drive is gone.

When I buy a DVD or Blu-ray, I rip it to an eSATA drive, and can then play it back through my BDP-93. I get to store my library on a few large hard drives and never have to deal with finding the right disk again. In fact I keep the physical disks and their cases in boxes in the garage, My wife would be very unhappy to see them piled all over the living room again.


----------



## olc (Oct 2, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> As the Industrial Design has not really even changed over the 93/95, I really would be surprised if a large number of these Owners would change over. Especially with the addition of Cinavia and the loss of Component and any other Analog Video Outputs.
> Cheers,
> JJ


And the removal of the eSATA port, so I have to drag out all my discs and their cases back into the living room. No thanks.


----------

